# Basics



## Steeve (Oct 28, 2018)

Hi, well, my first post regarding low pressure on my new air compressor didn’t receive any replies so I presume it could be several things. Fortunately, it was replaced by the seller and they didn’t want to take the faulty one away. Strange business practice I think, but it means I now have the faulty one taking up space. If anyone is interested please let me know.

I have been using the replacement and it does what it is supposed to. I am now asking for advice about basic use. Really, I just want to here any warnings about bad practice. 

What I have been wondering, is whether or not you need to release the air before leaving it for use the next day? If it matters, what is the preferred way of letting the air out? Any comments about things to consider for a newby would be appreciated. Thanks.:tango_face_wink:


----------



## StevenHill (Feb 21, 2018)

You shouldn’t have to realease the Air but it is good practice to do so, while compressing air you also get water that goes to the bottom of the tank. Over time this could end up with a tank full of water, there will be a drain valve on the tank so at the end of the night turn the compressor off and open the valve, this will release the air and water. Also you could link in to your other compressor to use the tank for extra storage.


----------



## Steeve (Oct 28, 2018)

Hi, thanks for that, I get the idea. Linking into the other compressor sounds like a good plan but I am limited for space in the room where I work. I might see how much it would cost to get it repaired but I imagine it won’t be worth the trouble. Cheers.


----------

